# Vispas angeln mit 3 Ruten ?



## filli8183 (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo und Petri Heil,

Ich hole mir jedes Jahr den vispas um an den maasplassen in Roermond zu angeln.
Ich habe mir bereits für dieses Jahr die Jahreskarte vispas geholt.
Kann mir jemand eine Info geben zum Thema angeln mit 3 Ruten ?
Für 25€ gibt es ja die Genehmigung für das angeln mit 3 Ruten, aber kann mir jemand sagen ob man dann überrall mit 3 Ruten angeln darf ? Mein persönlicher Hit Spot ist ja unter der Autobahn Brücke,
Ist dort denn mit 3 Ruten erlaubt ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vispas angeln mit 3 Ruten ?*

In der Lijst van Viswatern, die Du mit dem Vispas bekommst steht das für das jeweilige Gewässer drin.
Alternativ kannst Du auch hier gucken.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vispas angeln mit 3 Ruten ?*

Nur an den Gewässern und Abschnitten wo ne 3 im Büchlein bei steht. 
Ansonsten gilt generell zwei Ruten. Gleiches gilt auch fürs nachangeln.


----------



## filli8183 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vispas angeln mit 3 Ruten ?*

hmm.. ich sehe in meinem Büchlein nirgens eine 3 angebildet, oder übersehe ich es


----------



## filli8183 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vispas angeln mit 3 Ruten ?*

habs aber gefunden unter www.visplanner.nl

schaden das am laateralkanaal nicht mit 3 ruten gefischt werden darf


----------

